# Fun in My Kitchen



## laynea24 (Jun 29, 2012)

Posting this with my iPhone- 




First shot and first time trying this! I'm sure you can imagine my excitement as I ran out the door to catch my fiancé to show him before he left!


----------



## Hobbytog (Jun 29, 2012)

Great capture. The droplet is nicely focused.


----------



## laynea24 (Jun 29, 2012)

Hobbytog said:
			
		

> Great capture. The droplet is nicely focused.



Thank you!


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jun 29, 2012)

Nice! Love your experiment! I don't know why, but this reminds me of the matrix, like the bullet


----------



## laynea24 (Jun 29, 2012)

JoshuaSimPhotography said:
			
		

> Nice! Love your experiment! I don't know why, but this reminds me of the matrix, like the bullet



Thank you! I can see how it would remind you of that. Haha!


----------



## Fangman (Jul 9, 2012)

First shot and first time trying this! I'm sure you can imagine my excitement as I ran out the door to catch my fiancé to show him before he left![/QUOTE said:
			
		

> I hope the thought of having to fit a new washer didn't frighten them away for good!   I am off to play with the taps and 1/4000th


----------



## laynea24 (Jul 9, 2012)

Post what you come up with here! Can't wait to see!


----------



## pistolero (Jul 9, 2012)

Nice shot!


----------



## allison_dcp (Jul 9, 2012)

How did you manage that so perfectly?


----------



## FireDiva (Jul 9, 2012)

Good question allison, I'd also like to know......love to shoot water!


----------



## laynea24 (Jul 11, 2012)

allison_dcp said:
			
		

> How did you manage that so perfectly?



I set my shutter speed to 1/4000 and used a speedlite. I can't remember what all my other settings were. I barely turned my faucet on at all.


----------



## laynea24 (Jul 11, 2012)

pistolero said:
			
		

> Nice shot!



Thanks!


----------



## slackercruster (Jul 11, 2012)

A+++++++++


----------



## laynea24 (Jul 11, 2012)

slackercruster said:
			
		

> A+++++++++



Thank you!!


----------



## OscarWilde (Jul 11, 2012)

Love it; and your timing but I, personally, would crop it... the left side seems to take away from it a bit... I would want the droplet to be the focal point with no distractions 

Great shot though!


----------



## laynea24 (Jul 11, 2012)

OscarWilde said:
			
		

> Love it; and your timing but I, personally, would crop it... the left side seems to take away from it a bit... I would want the droplet to be the focal point with no distractions
> 
> Great shot though!



Thanks!


----------



## COLTSFANATIC1 (Jul 12, 2012)

Reminds me of one of my first shots, but im pretty sure I didnt get it on my first attempt, good job !!!!    Here's mine








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## laynea24 (Jul 13, 2012)

COLTSFANATIC1 said:
			
		

> Reminds me of one of my first shots, but im pretty sure I didnt get it on my first attempt, good job !!!!    Here's mine
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



I don't see the image, but I would really like to!


----------

